# Faunus Test im Mountainbike-Magazin



## Faunus (11. August 2003)

Hab am Wochenende den Test des Faunus Endurance im MB-Magazin gelesen. Finde ich eigentlich ziemlich daneben: Da steht im Text u.A. Durch das kurze Oberrohr klettert es schlechter als alle anderen allerdings hat es das längste Oberrohr aller Testbikes. Außerdem wurden Hardtails und Fullies mit wenig Federweg und das Faunus verglichen.

Der DT-Dämpfer passt nicht zum Bike wegen der fehlenden Progression - das finde ich überhaupt nicht - der dämpft doch optimal.

Dann wird das Bike als träge beschrieben. Es gibt bestimmt auch agilere Bikes aber das hängt doch auch mit Federweg und Radstand zusammen - Ich finds agil genug.

Recht haben sie natürlich mit der Deore Ausstattung, das passt nicht zum Preis und auch nicht zu Bergwerk.

Mich würde mal interessieren, wie man als Hersteller in so nen Test reinkommt, inwiefern man Einfluss auf den Text nehmen kann und was Ihr von der Beurteilung haltet.


----------



## AnthonyXIV (11. August 2003)

@ Faunus:

Also wir finden auch, dass der Test daneben ist!! Dasselbe Bike ist bei der Zeitschrift BIKE (8/2002) als Testsieger hervorgegangen!!! Ein wenig komisch ist das schon! 

>Durch das kurze Oberrohr klettert es schlechter als alle anderen >allerdings hat es das längste Oberrohr aller Testbikes. >Außerdem wurden Hardtails und Fullies mit wenig Federweg und >das Faunus verglichen.

Stimmt!!

>Der DT-Dämpfer passt nicht zum Bike wegen der fehlenden >Progression - das finde ich überhaupt nicht - der dämpft doch >optimal.

Stimmt auch!! Der Dt Dämpfer ist derzeit der Beste auf dem Markt und welcher sollte besser ins Faunus passen? Wir bleiben weiterhin bei diesem Dämpfer!

>Dann wird das Bike als träge beschrieben. Es gibt bestimmt >auch agilere Bikes aber das hängt doch auch mit Federweg und >Radstand zusammen - Ich finds agil genug.

Bin ich auch einig mit Dir.... wenn man Äpfel mit Birnen vergleicht, dann ists eben schlecht! 

>Recht haben sie natürlich mit der Deore Ausstattung, das passt >nicht zum Preis und auch nicht zu Bergwerk.

Naja, ist eigentlich auch für Leute, die ein günstigeres Bergwerk Bike kaufen wollen! Da kann man eben nur über die Parts gehen!

>Mich würde mal interessieren, wie man als Hersteller in so nen >Test reinkommt, inwiefern man Einfluss auf den Text nehmen >kann und was Ihr von der Beurteilung haltet.

Hmm naja, das ist so, dass die Redaktion anruft und sich meldet wenn ein Test geplant ist! Wir entscheiden dann ob ja oder nein und welches Bike dafür auserkoren ist! Auf den Text hat man keinen Einfluss.... naja bedingt... aber dazu muß man schon alle Redakteure auf ne Insel fliegen um dort ein sein neues Produkt vorzustellen!  


Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XC_Freund (12. August 2003)

Interessant finde ich, das in der Bike "sehr handliche" Bikes öfters negativ bewertet werden. In BSN und MB werden solche Bikes dann als superhandlich beschrieben ohne negative Bemerkung.
Ich komme mit einem Bike das ich eventuell mit etwas Körpereinsatz um enge Kehren drücke besser zurecht, als mit einem daß eher kippelig in die Kurve reinfällt.
Ein ausgewogenes Handling ist sicher sehr schwierig zu definieren oder auch zu realisieren.
Der Text in dem Test hat auf jeden Fall ein Bergwerk beschrieben, wie ich es so nicht kenne.


----------



## maaatin (18. August 2003)

Hi Leute,

nun muß ich aber auch meinen Senf zu dem Test abgeben. Zuvor muß ich sagen, daß ich mich für ein Endurance interessiere. Ich bin kürzlich eine Faunus Carbon probegefahren. Mit Sid-Federelement und auf 85 mm FW eingestellt:

Zum Thema Federkennlinie des Hinterbaus fiel mir auf, daß ich den Sag nicht voll (ca. 20%) einstellen konnte, weil sonst der Hinterbau viel zu früh auf block gegenangen wäre. Ich konnte nur etwa 10 % Sag einstellen und war immer noch nicht mit dem Durchschlagschutz einverstanden. 

Von meinem C9 Eingelenker kenne ich das Problem jedenfalls nicht. Oder soll ich glauben, daß es beim aktuellen Endurance einen besseren Durchschlagschutz gibt??

Wäre nicht ein Manitou SPV 4-Way-Federelement mit einstellbarer Progression die bessere Wahl für das Endurance? Denn ansonsten war ich mit der Leistung des Bergwerk 4-Gelenkhinterbaus sehr zufrieden, speziell was das Ansprechverhalten betrifft.

Gruß Martin


----------



## CoolD (26. August 2003)

Also ich hab ein Faunus Endurance mit SID Dämpfer und RockShox Psylo (übrigens mit Deore Ausstattung). Es gibt kein geileres Bike. Vergess das LSD. Einziges Manko ist etwas Wippen. Aber wen stört das. Mit dem Bike willst du nicht die Berge rauffliegen, sondern runter.Und im Singletrail hast du auch super viel Spass. Von wegen nicht agil. OK ist kein BMX-Bike. Aber ich find es rundum ausgewogen. ideales Touren und Freeride-Bike!

Gruss Florian


----------



## Roric (29. August 2003)

Hallo bergwerker

Das Lenkverhalten find ich recht passend beschrieben, man muss in engen Singletrails tatsächlich mit viel Einsatz fahren, das 01er Faunus war da deutlich wendiger. Dafür finde ich es mit entsprecheder Gabel auf schnellen DH wirklich in seinem Element. 

Interessant im Vergleich der Tests bike 8/02 und MB 9/03 sind die Angaben zur Progression und dem Federweg des Hinterbaus. Die bike gibt an in der soften Einstellung 140mm aus dem Hinterbau zu holen. Das haben Sie in der Praxis wohl kaum ausprobiert, kommt doch der Reifen irgendwann an das Sattelrohr an (siehe unten).
Den bike Redakteuren scheint der Hinterbau auch mit einem Stahlfederdämpfer genug progressiv zu sein, MB findet ihn selbst mit dem DT Luft-Dämfer zu degressiv. Auf dem Papier scheint der Hinterbau (unabhängig vom Dämpfer) tatsächlich zu progressiv. Auf dem Trail ist er aber IMHO gut ausgewogen. Und ich fahre ihn sogar mit einem Stahlfederdämpfer (z.Zt. Marz. vr50) mit knapp 30% sag. (Oder besagt das Statement von maaatin, dass er tatsächlich zu degressiv ist?)
Vorne mit einer Marathon S ist es ein super Tourer bis Enduro, mit einer Fox Vanilla RLC und schweren Reifen schon fast ein Freerider. 
Top im Vergleich mit anderen Tourenfullies ist die Reifenfreiheit. Ich fahre mit XT-Ausstattung und 2,35er Fat Albert und kann den Umwerfer gerade so einstellen, dass er nicht am Reifen rubbelt. Die Steifigkeit find ich wie in der bike beschrieben mittelprächtig. bei kräftigem Tritt kann ich (75kg) zuschauen, wie die Wippe beim Übergang zur Sattelstrebeneinheit nach links und rechts tänzelt.

Ich finde den Text in MB bis auf die Bemerkung mit der Progression recht passend, hat doch das Bergwerk zusammen mit dem Fusion den breitesten Einsatzbereich.
Der Text in der biken scheint mir da eher aus den Fingern gesogen, nicht zuletzt wegen der unrealistischen Federwegsangabe (140mm). 68,5° Lenkwinkel scheint mit nicht steil bei 110mm FW.

Gruss

Roric


----------------------------------------------------
Trotzdem heisst das bike in meiner bikergemeinde brechweg, siehe HP


----------



## Deleted 8566 (29. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Roric _
> *
> *snip*
> 
> ...




Beim Pfandfinder, das ja im Prinzip ein Faunus mit 140 mm Federweg ist, haben sie dieses Problem wohl behoben. 
Wenn auch nicht sehr elegant.


----------



## Roric (30. August 2003)

finde ich eigentlich eine tolle Lösung, dann geht der Sattel beim runterstellen auch mehr nach vorne.
Nur scheint mir, dass der Hinterbau praktisch 1:1 vom Faunus übernommen, für 140mm ist der dann doch zu wabblig.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (30. August 2003)

Wenn sich der Sattel überhaupt noch weit genug versenken läßt...


----------



## Deleted 8566 (31. August 2003)

Noch mal zum Hinterbau. 

Wenn er diesem hier ähnlich sieht, dürfte es mit der Steifigkeit wohl keine Probleme mehr geben.


http://www.pinkbike.com/modules/photo/?op=view&image=113753


Thomas hat bestimmt noch ein paar Photos auf der Eurobike gemacht. Vielleicht erkennt man auf denen mehr.


Ja, ich muß gestehen, langsam beginnt das Bike mir zu gefallen. Mal sehen...


----------



## maaatin (9. September 2003)

Hi,

@ Tyrolens: Die Sattelstütze beim Pfadfinder läßt sich weit genug versenken - ich konnte mich auf der Eurobike davon überzeugen.... Und jetzt versteh ich auch, weshalb man ein gebogenes Sitzrohr wählen mußte - damit der Reifen nicht streift.... 

@ roric: Das von mir geteste Faunus Carbon-Bike hatte m. E. nach wirklich zu wenig Progression im Federweg. Wie schon geschrieben, konnte ich für mein Gewicht (ca. 72 kg) keine passende Sag-Einstellung (um die 20% wählen), weil der Hinterbau sonst bei jedem Bunny Hop durchgeschlagen wäre. Aber wie das mit den aktuellen Faunussen aussieht kann ich natürlich nicht beurteilen....

Gruß Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (9. September 2003)

Das mit der Sattelstütze hat mir der Anthony auch schon erklärt. Weißt du zufällig, welche Rahmengröße der Pfadfinder auf der Eurobike hatte?


----------



## AnthonyXIV (9. September 2003)

@ Tyrolens

also ganz kurz nur.... der Pfadfinder hatte die Rahmengrösse M. 



Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------



## Deleted 8566 (9. September 2003)

merci


----------



## Don Stefano (18. September 2003)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich hatte im Frühjahr die Möglichkeit ein Faunus Endurance Bj. 2002 zu testen. Nachdem ich den Sag auf 25% eingestellt hatte, konnte ich ebenfalls das Schleifen am Rahmen feststellen (mein damaliger Beitrag).

Wenn ich jetzt höre, dass die MB kritisiert, dass der 2003er Rahmen mit dem DT-Dämpfer zu degressiv wäre, läßt das den Punktestand des Faunus wieder schrumpfen.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------

